# Can I use a smart phone as a source?



## ryzsy (Nov 28, 2021)

I am streaming something on Facebook live via OBS. I would like to use a smartphone's picture and sound as a source in my stream. The hard part is: the OBS laptop and the smart phone aren't at the same place. They are on different Wi-Fi. I found lot of YouTube videos how to use it on the same Wi-Fi, but is there any solutions if we aren't at the same place?


----------



## PedjaS (Nov 30, 2021)

Yes you can except there is high possibility of big latency which may be problematic for live streaming.

First try obs.ninja. If it works fine that is the simplest option. OBS can connect directly to obs.ninja stream.

Then, you may try Iriun (you have to install aplication both on mobile phone and on PC. After that you will se phone camera as virtual webcam on PC.

Last option is to use some program that would use phone camera and stream it as IP camera. Try CamOn Live Streaming and IP Camera (Android). OSM can connect directly to such IP camera.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Nov 30, 2021)

Another option would be using the new NDI v5 Bridge. But expect to pay more for the lower latency capabilities
Oh, and beware implications on your Wide Area Networking... and dependency (for a good video) on consistent latency/jitter from remote users' phone/camera... which is NEVER something to count on over the open Internet... 
Sometimes you get good results, but the Internet was designed for moving data packets that didn't care about real-time watching/listening. I say this is as using the Internet often works, but expectations should be realistic. Telco and other companies using Private Peering arrangements to bypass bottlenecks (traffic jams) at Public Peering points.


----------

